# How to create a web page with no Tool bars/address bar?



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

Hi,

How do I create a web page that does not have a menu, standard buttons, address bar and links bar. 

Just like some popup ads. I just need to make a page to provide a small bit of information so toolbars/addressbar aren't necessary.

Do I use HTML, JavaScript or something else?

Thanks


----------



## khaki (Jul 26, 2003)

hi DMC2.....

you can do it a number of ways.

below are 2 examples that could be used to create informational "pop-up style" windows for the purpose that you described.

the *<a>* link version has an in-line javascript onClick event that has all attributes disabled......

while the button version uses the onClick event to call a javascript function that is located in the head of the document.

either method will work.... and you can enable/disable any (or all) attributes as needed.

 khaki



Link to open new window


----------



## DMC2 (Mar 25, 2002)

I'll give it a try.

Many thanks!


----------

